# Artisan Market



## Kamahido (Jul 3, 2016)

At my first artisan market today. Not expecting a lot of people what with the holiday weekend but should be fun anyways. Wish me luck.


----------



## dibbles (Jul 3, 2016)

Good Luck!!


----------



## Kamahido (Jul 3, 2016)

First sale and the market isn't officially open yet.


----------



## Dahila (Jul 3, 2016)

Good luck,  I made a huge show Friday and Saturday and had not sell much,  Sold only to returning customers.  We had long weekend "Canada Day" 
Good luck my dear)


----------



## cmzaha (Jul 3, 2016)

Good Luck to you! Markets are fun and hard at the same time. I hope you have a stellar day


----------



## Kamahido (Jul 5, 2016)

There wasn't a huge turnout due to the holiday, but I made about $30 after the $12 booth fee! Had a lot of fun hanging out with other artisans and talking about soap. Joy!


----------



## moonbeam (Jul 5, 2016)

Well the cool thing about the event even without huge sales is, it's still getting your name out there and it is experience. I'm sorry it wasn't busier for you, you'll get 'em next time!


----------

